

Investigating skeuophonic concepts in websites - digitalcraft
https://medium.com/p/6afb3464c653

======
ajibola
I think since the web is known for inventing new meanings for old items we are
used to, we should accept the skeuophonic meanings to existing real world
items, menus, breadcrumbs et al. and even try to invent new ones.

~~~
digitalcraft
If as humans we learn from existing concepts hence skeuomorphism - our new
concepts would mostly be analogical to existing ones?

~~~
x1798DE
I don't see a problem with this, it's like storing new information by
difference with old information. "This is a walkman, it is the same thing as a
stereo, but it is small and portable and designed for a single user." If you
know what a stereo is, you're 90% of the way towards understanding a walkman.

